# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как объединить две локальные сети

## garadgan

Добрый день. Имеется локальная сеть с диапазоном IP 192.168.1.x. к свободному IP подключен роутер D-Link DIR 300 и раздаёт интернет ноутбукам по WI-FI. Собственно вопрос: как объединить две сети чтобы ноутбуки имели возможность залезать на расшаренные папки компов и пользоваться принтерами расшаренными в сети. У ноутбуков при запросе команды IPCONFIG выдаётся IP вида 192.168.0.х. В роутере кроме статических настроек для того чтобы был интернет ничего не прописывал.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

> В роутере кроме статических настроек для того чтобы был интернет ничего не прописывал.


ну так в роутере и надо указать в настройках LAN-a DHCP с пулом адресов в сетке 192.168.1.х

----------


## garadgan

> ну так в роутере и надо указать в настройках LAN-a DHCP с пулом адресов в сетке 192.168.1.х


DHCP и так был включён и разброс IP был с 100 по 199, НО раздаются адреса допустим 192.168.0.100.....192.168.0.199 а нужны 192.168.1.100...192.168.1.199
P.S. Если в LAN поменяю адрес роутера на допустим 192.168.1.11 то почему то пропадает интернет! Я не такой уж профи так что извиняйте если где то что то не понял.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

у тебя провайдерские настройки не 192.168.1.x? Если нет то меняй смело DHCP на 1-ю сетку, и IP самого роутера ставь тот же 192.168.1.11. На ноутах проверяй что бы в настройках сетевого интерфейса стояло "получать адреса автоматически". Переподключись к Wi-Fiю, проверь командой ipconfig /all что бы получали по DHCP следующее:
IP          192.168.1.x (х = из диапазона DHCP)
mask      255.255.255.0 (к примеру)
gateway 192.168.1.11 (IP роутера)
DNS       192.168.1.11 (IP роутера)

и все должно работать без проблем. Если нет инета, в роутере есть на какой-то вкладке показатель "online/offline", проверь что бы сам роутер был в онлайне. наконец пропингуй сам роутер на 192.168.1.11 обязаны идти пинги по Wi-Fi

----------


## Cheechako

У DIR-300 в меню "Internet Connection" есть опция "Режим точки доступа" (Access Point Mode).

----------


## garadgan

Я попробую объяснить заново. есть адсл модем который подключён к маршрутизатору который в свою очередь раздаёт интернет в офисе по проводам с настройками 192.168.1.х. в одну из свободных розеток подключен роутер к порту WAN для создания беспроводного доступа к интернету. в роутере IP взят из локальной сетки 192.168.1.111. так вот. в локальной сети есть и принтеры расшаренные и папки а беспроводная сеть этого всего не видит. по дефолту роутер был с настройками 192.168.0.1 LAN. Был интернет но сети не было так как ноуты выдавали IP вида 192.168.0.х. Я поменял настройки как мне советовал EvgeniyTMB и в итоге инет появился и пропал. И самое главное как локальной сети не было так её и нет. Через IPCONFIG ноуты выдают 192.168.1.201.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...адсл модем который подключён к маршрутизатору который в свою очередь раздаёт интернет в офисе по проводам с настройками 192.168.1.х. в одну из свободных розеток подключен роутер к порту WAN...


Пример действующей сети: ADSL-модем с маршрутизатором, к которому подключены компьютеры и DIR-300 :)
установленный в режим точки доступа и раздающий адреса вида 192.168.1.х.
Подробнее можно посмотреть здесь, здесь, и т.д. Есть многостраничная тема на IXBT'е.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

> итоге инет появился и пропал


это как? ты настроил и все заработало? А потом само-собой пропал инет? 
локалка, когда у тебя ноуты в той же сети х.х.1.х что и компы поппобуй послать пинг на какой-нибудь комп. :) попробуй зайти на этот комп по \\%Comp Name% должен или ругнуться или зайти, ругнется - напиши ошибку

----------


## garadgan

> это как? ты настроил и все заработало? А потом само-собой пропал инет? 
> локалка, когда у тебя ноуты в той же сети х.х.1.х что и компы поппобуй послать пинг на какой-нибудь комп. :) попробуй зайти на этот комп по \\%Comp Name% должен или ругнуться или зайти, ругнется - напиши ошибку


инет пропал сразу. пинги не проходят и компов не видит. не найден сетевой путь.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

хорошо, как я понял, инет приходит на ADSL модем и раздает 0-ю сетку, что прописано в настройках сетевого адаптера компов? дай мне скрин ipconfig /all с любого компа. Далее по локалке подключен вай-фай роутер DIR-300, который раздает сетку уже 1-ю. Где-то баг у нас :). Высылай скрин короче.
А вообще мне кажется я тупанул, тебе надо у ноутов что бы были прописаны DNS и Gateway IP ADSL модема. Какой IP по локалке у модема?

----------


## garadgan

> хорошо, как я понял, инет приходит на ADSL модем и раздает 0-ю сетку, что прописано в настройках сетевого адаптера компов? дай мне скрин ipconfig /all с любого компа. Далее по локалке подключен вай-фай роутер DIR-300, который раздает сетку уже 1-ю. Где-то баг у нас :). Высылай скрин короче.
> А вообще мне кажется я тупанул, тебе надо у ноутов что бы были прописаны DNS и Gateway IP ADSL модема. Какой IP по локалке у модема?


с модема инет приходит со своими статическими IP, а после модема идёт на маршрутизатор, а вот из него уже выходит с 1-ой сеткой. так вот в одну из розеток первой сетки и воткнут мой роутер. он был раньше с 0-ой сеткой и я пытался с помощью команды route добавить путь ко 2-ой сети но не смог и решил написать тут вопрос. после общения с тобой попробовал изменить настройки LAN роутера с 0-ой сети на 1-ую. и ничего не изменилось кроме как пропал инет на ноутбуках вообще.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

> после общения с тобой попробовал изменить настройки LAN роутера с 0-ой сети на 1-ую. и ничего не изменилось кроме как пропал инет на ноутбуках вообще.


звучит обидно :D
короче тебе надо добиться что бы в ноутах была забита 1 сетка и шлюзом и ДНСом являлся модем. ОБЯЗАНО ВСЕ РАБОТАТЬ!!! У меня дома почти все так же. Да и админом я работаю не один год :)

----------


## garadgan

> звучит обидно :D
> короче тебе надо добиться что бы в ноутах была забита 1 сетка и шлюзом и ДНСом являлся модем. ОБЯЗАНО ВСЕ РАБОТАТЬ!!! У меня дома почти все так же. Да и админом я работаю не один год :)


понять не могу :confused: бред какой то...когда адрес роутера 192.168.0.1 забит в LAN то инет есть но адрес ноутам даётся из 0-вой подсети(это и понятно). когда ставлю роутеру адрес 192.168.1.х то инет перестаёт место быть(а вот это не понятно) :D

----------


## Cheechako

> после модема идёт на маршрутизатор, а вот из него уже выходит с 1-ой сеткой...


Уже любопытствовал, что препятствует переключению DIR в режим точки доступа, что сделает его фактически коммутатором :confused: В этом случае все устройства за ним будут получать адреса от исходного маршрутизатора, и заявленных проблем не будет.

----------


## garadgan

> Уже любопытствовал, что препятствует переключению DIR в режим точки доступа, что сделает его фактически коммутатором :confused: В этом случае все устройства за ним будут получать адреса от исходного маршрутизатора, и заявленных проблем не будет.


Тогда возникает несколько вопросов:
1-как точка доступа он сможет подключать к инету несколько устройств одновременно?
2-локальные ресурсы будут ли доступны по беспроводному подключению?
3-какие LAN настройки ему необходимо вбивать или же как только он станет точкой доступа LAN настройки не будут нужны DIRу?

----------


## Cheechako

> Тогда возникает несколько вопросов:...


1- да
2- да, и по LAN, и по WiFi
3- после переключения настройки будут недоступны/не нужны: DIR будет просто получать и транслировать адреса от маршрутизатора.
В приводившихся ссылках можно найти другие способы, но так вроде максимально просто ;)
Правда, есть слухи, что на очень старых прошивках требуется дополнительная настройка, однако сам не сталкивался.

----------


## garadgan

> 1- да
> 2- да, и по LAN, и по WiFi
> 3- после переключения настройки будут недоступны/не нужны: DIR будет просто получать и транслировать адреса от маршрутизатора.
> В приводившихся ссылках можно найти другие способы, но так вроде максимально просто ;)
> Правда, есть слухи, что на очень старых прошивках требуется дополнительная настройка, однако сам не сталкивался.


смотри что выдаёт д линк ноутбуку после того как я сделал его точкой доступа:
IP 169.254.184.215
маска 255.255.0.0
шлюз пустое значение
днс серверы fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
Что это такое? инета естественно нет.

----------


## Cheechako

> IP 169.254.184.215


Указание на проблему с DHCP, скорее всего - у данной машины. Проблема достаточно частая, можно посмотреть что-то вроде:
"If your IP address is in the range 169.254.xxx.xxx, then this indicates that the DHCP client in your computer failed to contact a DHCP server on the network, and APIPA (Automatic Private IP Addressing) is enabled, and it has automatically assigned you a private IP address in the 169.254.xxx.xxx range. With such an address, you will not be able to work with the public Internet...", и т.п.
Из простых вариантов - перезапустить на компьютере DHCP-client.
UP: краткие советы на русском:
http://telecom-master.ru/instrukshija-diagnostiki-seti/

----------


## spider119

а зачем вы тогда роутер используете как роутер ?
если нужен доступ к расшаренным папкам и т.д.? используйте как точку доступа. т.е. воткните в сетку не портом WAN. а портом LAN :) и всего то.
подсеть делайте одну и ту же., dhcp в роутере выключить ( если был включен )
а вообще надо было просто точку доступа покупать,  ане роутер.

----------


## garadgan

> а зачем вы тогда роутер используете как роутер ?
> если нужен доступ к расшаренным папкам и т.д.? используйте как точку доступа. т.е. воткните в сетку не портом WAN. а портом LAN :) и всего то.
> подсеть делайте одну и ту же., dhcp в роутере выключить ( если был включен )
> а вообще надо было просто точку доступа покупать,  ане роутер.


Дело в том что роутер был и поэтому решил с помощью него создать в офисе беспроводную сеть с помощью которой была бы возможность выхода в интернет и доступа к локальной проводной сети одновременно. Ну да ладно...Короче после длительных разборок с настройками получаю следующее: подключаю в LAN к роутеру кабель от локалки. ставлю всё как сказано выше и в итоге получаю интернет от провода из роутера по LAN а по WI-FI неопознанная сеть без интернета естественно с IP 169.254.184.215. Как с этим бороться?

----------


## spider119

неопознанную сетку 169.254.x.x. обычно дает dhcp-сервер, если есть табл. стат. dhcp, но нет совпадения mac-адресов.

или в самом роутере dir-300 включен dhcp ( тогда выключить ), или стат. dhcp работает на шлюзе ( или где еще у вас там может быть dhcp-сервер ) , и выдает эту подсеть на mac-адрес lan порта  этого dir-300

как решить такую проблемы сами сообразите ? :)

----------


## garadgan

> неопознанную сетку 169.254.x.x. обычно дает dhcp-сервер, если есть табл. стат. dhcp, но нет совпадения mac-адресов.
> 
> или в самом роутере dir-300 включен dhcp ( тогда выключить ), или стат. dhcp работает на шлюзе ( или где еще у вас там может быть dhcp-сервер ) , и выдает эту подсеть на mac-адрес lan порта  этого dir-300
> 
> как решить такую проблемы сами сообразите ? :)


DHCP отключен и в роутере и в маршрутизаторе. Думаю ваша помощь мне не помешала бы )))

----------


## garadgan

Всем спасибо разобрался. Все посты выше оказались полезными. Тему можно закрывать.

----------

